# Pigeon Today



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Dropped this with my camo canted scorpion. 27mm double straight asda yellows, M-8 hexnut. 15m ish


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice kill bud!! Cool homemade catty lol


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice shooting, I used up a weeks budget of marbles while out in the woods and the only thing I have to show for it is my hemroids are flaring up !

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job ... should make a fine meal.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Well done


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

Asda still making bands?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Dont think so mate


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

Should of stocked up wile I had the chance......


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

New dog old tricks said:


> Should of stocked up wile I had the chance......


How did Asda compare to Thera Band or Rolyan products?

I find Rolyan tubes very, very snappy

wll


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

Asda blue was comparable to tbg. I hadn't shot the other two, I just gave them to my brother.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice piece bro!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

well done man. taste good?


----------

